# 2012 Florida HO Race Riverview, FL on 6/9



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
Kielbasa

WHERE:
11014 Sailbrooke Drive
Riverview, Fl 33579-4036

Dan McCleary (813) 741 - 9638

WHEN:
SATURDAY JUNE 9th 2012

TRACK:
El Nino Sectional Wizztrak (SS & MOD)

RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN.

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 9:00 - 12:00
Lunch 12:00
Pro-AM SS Race Begins 1:00
Expert SS Race Begins 2:00 
6.0 Race Begins 4:00
3.0 Mod Race Begins 4:30

CLASSES: 

PRO-AM SUPER STOCK
EXPERT SUPER STOCK
6 OHM MODIFIED*
3 OHM MODIFIED

ENTRY FEE: 
$5 PER CLASS / 50% CASH PAYOUT TO TOP FINISHERS.

THIS IS A POINT SERIES. 

*IF YOU RACE AMATEUR CLASS, YOU CANNOT RACE THE EXPERT CLASSES.
**IF TIME PERMITS & ENOUGH INTEREST.

SUPER STOCK & MODIFIED


----------

